# MAC 212 eye brush.....how do i use this!!!????



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey......my cousin bought me the MAC eye brush set for Christmas and i have no clue how to use the 212 brush. Its hard as a rock and now i'm assuming it's used to line eyes with fluidline?? LOL it freaked me out...i never seen such a hard brush & i even got the same kind in a Wal-Mart brush set! The website describes the 212 brush as:


Lines and define the eye with colour. Firmly bristled, flat of shape; applies colour in a stroke to provide instant definition. Use with powder, liquid or cream products. Synthetic. 

So i was wondering what you guys use it for and any tips/advice you can give me 'cuz i haven't even touched it yet! Also, let me know how to care for it 'cuz i don't want it to lose its shape! Thanks!!! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## amoona (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never used it or had it used on me. I've actually never even held it. But just from the look of the brush I'd probably use it to line my lower lash line with shadow/pigment. idk what else you could do with it. it doesn't look fluideline friendly.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the Smashbox No. 9 brush and MAC's 212. They're both the same except that Smashbox's bristles are more pliable. As I saw it demonstrated on QVC, the Smashbox rep kept repeating "walk it across the lash" when she used it w/their gel cream eyeliner. So, basically, that's what I do. I dip the brush in the fluidline and hold the brush perpendicular to my eye and "walk it across the lash". It gives you a very precise and even line doing it this way. But I find I can't get in the very inner-corner of my eye. You can't use it like MAC's 208, 209, or 211 brushes.

I don't use either often because I use Trish McEvoy's brush No. 50 (angled precision eyelining brush) to line my eyes w/fluidline or shadow/pigment. I can get the precision and exactness I want. I use the 212 or SB No. 9 to apply a 2nd layer of liner above the 1st layer of liner.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 23, 2007)

Out of all the great eye brushes MAC has, they had to put that almost useless brush in the set??!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 23, 2007)

i use it to line my lower lashline with shadow.


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

i use it to line my lid with blacktrack fluidline. i like it better than using the 209 or 266. i can slide it right along above my lashline then i use a push-down technique to black the parts that aren't covered. 

it gets a little softer every time i wash it too,


----------

